
Human pancreatic beta-like cells converted from fibroblasts - myle
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2016/160106/ncomms10080/full/ncomms10080.html
======
myle
And a popularized version of the article: [http://www.iflscience.com/health-
and-medicine/researchers-ha...](http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-
medicine/researchers-have-made-insuling-producing-cells-human-skin-cells)

